# Iwatch



## luvmykindle3

I saw the announcement for the new Apple iwatch. Who's getting one? Which version? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I think I'll wait until it's a stand-alone device.  

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I would love to get interested in any of the various intelligent watches. But none of them have done enough to me see worth the hefty price. Having to recharge every day certainly would be a bummer.

I pity the fool that buys one of the $10,000 versions and finds it is obsolete  and can't run the latest version of iOS in two years


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm tempted by the new Pebble. 1 week battery life with color E-Ink screen. Nice to see notifications without taking out my phone
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-time-awesome-smartwatch-no-compromises

"Pebble Time features a new color e-paper display and microphone for responding to notifications.

No compromises on what you love about Pebble: up to 7 days of battery life, water resistance and customizability."


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Not interested at the moment. To date I haven't heard a really compelling argument for a smart watch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't wear a watch.  The fitness aspects interest me, however.  Not the phone part so much.  Not that tied to my phone.

Betsy


----------



## metal134

I'm not really sure if I do or not.  Despite trying to do some research, I can't get a firm grasp on what all it's exactly supposed to do.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Did anyone here order the Apple watch? If so, I would love to hear your impressions. I think it looks good. I have an Android phone so it was not an option for me right now because I really like my android phone.



The Hooded Claw said:


> I pity the fool that buys one of the $10,000 versions and finds it is obsolete and can't run the latest version of iOS in two years


Claw, I think $10,000+ versions were made for the wealthy who are probably less bothered by dropping 10 grand than we would be by $100. They probably won't even use the watch daily but just as another piece in their jewelry collection. I think it is a shame that there is such a gap between the rich and the rest of us.


Chad Winters said:


> I'm tempted by the new Pebble. 1 week battery life with color E-Ink screen. Nice to see notifications without taking out my phone
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-time-awesome-smartwatch-no-compromises
> 
> "Pebble Time features a new color e-paper display and microphone for responding to notifications.
> 
> No compromises on what you love about Pebble: up to 7 days of battery life, water resistance and customizability."


Chad,
What did you decide regarding the Pebble Time? I have the original Pebble and love it. I backed the Kickstarter campaign for the Pebble Time because I really would like to have the microphone and the original Pebble is plastic whereas the Pebble Time has a Gorilla glass screen and I think will look better. The original Pebble lets you respond to texts from a list of preset(by you) responses, but I think it would be nice to be able to respond with voice.


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm still debating the new Pebble, mainly because the original I have is less than a year old


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Chad Winters said:


> I'm still debating the new Pebble, mainly because the original I have is less than a year old


What are your favorite apps and watchfaces?


----------



## luvmykindle3

I got the apple sports watch Friday. I like it. The fitness app is interesting, especially when it vibrates to tell you to stand and move around. I sit sometimes for hours in my job, and it reminds me to get up and move around. I can send and receive texts, look at emails and any apps on my phone that I add to it. It does a good job with replying to texts with Siri or some standard responses that it has. 

I have the Samsung gear, so it's not that different, aside from the health and fitness portion. 

I didn't want to spend a lot of money on it, because this is version 1. When I bought my gear, they had a new version less than a year later. I really liked the M. Loop, but that was more than I wanted to spend.

I will buy a black band, when they finally get inventory under control, but for now I'm fine. I'm a gadget person so it works for me!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandpiper

I pre-ordered a watch at nearby Apple Store on April 24. Wanted to try the two face sizes on my wrist. I am getting the smaller face, space gray aluminum case, black sport band. Very basic. The least $. I'm a stickler 'bout time. I like knowing _the . exact . time_ without getting my 6 Plus iPhone out. I'm not one to walk around carrying it. I love all the choices of watch (time) faces.  Now it looks like delivery will be towards end of May. (Previously it had been sometime in June.) Surprise me, Apple. Sooner?


----------



## luvmykindle3

Sandpiper said:


> I pre-ordered a watch at nearby Apple Store on April 24. Wanted to try the two face sizes on my wrist. I am getting the smaller face, space gray aluminum case, black sport band. Very basic. The least $. I'm a stickler 'bout time. I like knowing _the . exact . time_ without getting my 6 Plus iPhone out. I'm not one to walk around carrying it. I love all the choices of watch (time) faces.  Now it looks like delivery will be towards end of May. (Previously it had been sometime in June.) Surprise me, Apple. Sooner?


Has your watch arrived??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandpiper

No, no watch as yet.  No more shipping info either.  Looked again at last e-mail info I received -- deliver May 21 - June 4.


----------



## Toby

Sounds good so far. Keep the reviews coming.


----------



## Sandpiper

Just got e-mail -- Veto / UPS will be delivering my Watch tomorrow.


----------



## mbuhmann

I considered it, but I just can't justify spending $500 on a watch I'd have to charge nightly. For my money the Pebble seems a smarter buy. But that's just me.  (For the record I don't own a Pebble as I don't like wearing watches. I thought the iWatch would be a nice accessory to my iPhone though.)


----------



## Sandpiper

I have always worn a watch.  Still do.  What I don't do is walk around with my iPhone in hand.  Never have.  It's in my purse.  I do have a "thing" about time.  I like to know the exact time -- the more exact, the better.  I simply like the various time faces possible on the Watch.  Yes, for that $$ it better have more added attractions -- which it does.


----------



## Toby

Sandpiper, I am the same way. I have to know the exact time. At night, while sleeping or not..I guess the time, then look at my watch. Most of the time, I am right. The watch I wear now is not perfect, as I sometimes can't tell the exact time. It looks like the time is an hour later, so this will keep me constantly checking my watch. I have collected a number of watches, which I love. This iwatch would be perfect if you didn't have to charge it daily, so that would have to either be at night or during the day. I haven't checked to see how long it takes to charge up.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm not concerned about _exact_ time during the night. I have a Bose Music Wave Music System / radio facing me right next to my bed. That has a digital clock. That's exact enough during the night. Watch I usually wear is a good one -- Swiss Army. I have an old Timex digital which years ago I used to wear all the time. Now I rarely do. Very difficult (for me) to set time on it.

And so the Watch. Apple doesn't call it iWatch. I wonder why?  When I ordered the Watch at the Apple Store, they said come in any time (without an appointment) and they would help set it up. I kind of plan on going there today or tomorrow. Just four miles away.

*ETA:* Just checked. It's on the UPS truck "out for delivery".  Usually here 10:00-ish.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Set up is really easy, you won't have any problems doing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper--

did it come?  Do you love it?


Betsy


----------



## Toby

Did you get the watch? Sandpiper must be still playing with it......


----------



## Sandpiper

Yes, it came -- 10:45 a.m. Then I immediately took off for Apple Store. I would suggest it if you're near one. One-to-one there to get me started. He said there was a workshop on Watch basics at 2:00. So I had lunch and went back to Apple Store.

That little thing can do a lot. A lot is set up on the iPhone through the Watch app. I was confused when I left. At home messing with it, I am figuring things out -- slowly. It would probably help if I understood more about the iPhone when it comes to Settings on that. I like all this tech stuff and yet . . . . Just have to work with it.

I try to do something on / with it and then I get stumped. How do I . . . ?? Right now I wanted to sync some music. I hit sync. Then saw it only syncs music while it's charging. So I wanted to stop the _pending sync_. How?? I'd think that would be easy, but how?? Haven't heard music out of it. Said in the store sound for music isn't very strong. Better to listen via bluetooth head phones. There isn't much storage on watch for music or photos. I did load some photos onto it. 

You've seen the butterfly time face? The butterfly is one of a number of motion nature time faces. Now I can't figure out how to get to other motion faces. Other regular time faces, but not other motion faces. Various time faces have various complications. (I learned what watch / clock complications are from an Antiques Road Show clock appraisal. )

I think I'd better read more instructions on Apple's web site. I hope there's detailed instructions on there. And go to another workshop in the store.

Questions?


----------



## Sandpiper

I figured out how to get to other nature motion time faces.  I forgot about turning the knob.

You do everything possible on the Watch by by touching, swiping, pressing the face / screen or pressing or turning the knob. The other button on the side of the Watch is only used with regards to phone calls.

You have to set up four digit passcode as you do on iPhone. Use same digits if you want. Have to enter the passcode every time you put on Watch (after it loses touch with skin).

When doing initial set-up, you can set it for wearing on right or left wrist.

*ETA:* The side button is also used for Apple Pay and turning watch on / off and saving power?

Yeah, I hope i find detailed instructions on Apple's web site.


----------



## Sandpiper

Apple Watch User Guide Just found it. I think this is Apple's detailed Watch guide.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Sandpiper

My Watch is in the hospital. I spent hours yesterday at the Apple Store -- mostly at Genius Bar. Basically events on my calendar and reminders on my iPhone are not transferring onto the Watch so no notifications / alerts. The Genius (extra techie) tried and tried and tried -- it wasn't happening. Yet if you set an alarm on the Watch, I heard loud (for the Watch) ding ding ding and felt strong haptic tap. Said it will be about a week. I hope they give everything a good check before I get it back.

*I truly am missing it.  *


----------



## Toby

Sorry you had problems. Hope they fix it for you. I'm glad that you live close to an apple store.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Wow I'm surprised they didn't just give you another one. Mine has been great so far, hoping that continues . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandpiper

My Watch is home from the hospital.  It never was sick -- never not working as it should.  The Apple Store techs on the 21st and again today were not well-versed about Reminders on the Watch.  After I got home today, I messed with the Watch and Watch app on the phone.  Hmmmm.  There's a Reminders section in the app.  So I called AppleCare.  Should have done that to start with.  Just had to change a couple simple settings, one on phone and one on Watch, and Reminders work on the Watch.  

After these two visits to Apple Store, I learned that Apple Stores are very dog / animal friendly.    All are welcome.  Said someone came in with a monkey not too long ago.  Trouble is the outdoor shopping center is definitely NOT dog friendly.


----------



## Toby

I'm glad you figured it out. Nice to know that Apple likes animals, both the human kind & the furry kind.


----------



## Meemo

DH got his yesterday and as he predicted, now I want one. We haven't worn watches the last few years (since he retired) and have used our phones as our watches. I like the fitness/health aspect of it, but I've been wearing a fitness band the past few months that counts my steps, tracks my sleep, etc and also serves as a watch. But what sold me was when I taped on the icon for the shopping list app we use on his Watch last night and up popped our current shopping list. Sweet!  No more carrying my phone in my hand to access my shopping list!  

Now the bad news is I have my Echo on order, and one of the reasons I ordered was for that shopping list aspect - being able to tell it to add xxx to my shopping list. And that app might not work with the Watch.  Still, I think I want one. Just need to settle on which size - I definitely want the sport version.


----------



## Sandpiper

Meemo said:


> But what sold me was when I taped on the icon for the shopping list app we use on his Watch last night and up popped our current shopping list. Sweet! No more carrying my phone in my hand to access my shopping list!


I never carried my iPhone in my hand when out. My shopping list was ye ol' paper list. What's the name of the app on your Watch you use for shopping?

When I was out the other day, came across sales person in a store who was wearing a Watch. She said she didn't want it, but her boyfriend bought it for her. She's happy he did -- she likes it! I want to buy a color sport band. (I have black.) Must have seen the colors in the Apple Store, but don't remember. She had a pink band. Ugh! Colors look good on my computer screen, but in person -- the pink is an orangey coral. No, thanks. Don't like that at all. Back to the Apple Store to see all colors in person. Stores don't sell them. Have to buy on-line.


----------



## Meemo

Sandpiper said:


> I never carried my iPhone in my hand when out. My shopping list was ye ol' paper list. What's the name of the app on your Watch you use for shopping?
> 
> When I was out the other day, came across sales person in a store who was wearing a Watch. She said she didn't want it, but her boyfriend bought it for her. She's happy he did -- she likes it! I want to buy a color sport band. (I have black.) Must have seen the colors in the Apple Store, but don't remember. She had a pink band. Ugh! Colors look good on my computer screen, but in person -- the pink is an orangey coral. No, thanks. Don't like that at all. Back to the Apple Store to see all colors in person. Stores don't sell them. Have to buy on-line.


We used to just use "Notes" on our phones for our lists but I picked one up called Buy Me a Pie that we like for grocery shopping- syncs between our phones and you can color code items so that like items will be grouped together (fruits/veggies, dairy, etc). Not sure that color coding works on the Watch though.

I don't carry my phone in my hand either. I just pull it out of my purse or pocket if I need to check the time. I've taken to carrying just a wristlet a lot of the time - whenever I can get away with it. I'm leaning towards the 38 - we aren't near an Apple Store to see one tho and I'm a bit leery of it being too small to navigate easily. Thinking green and then waiting for the third party bands to come out for more choices.

ETA just ordered. Green sport, 38 mm. Delivers June 18-22.


----------



## Sandpiper

I was concerned about size of the face and my eyesight too. (And I'm small boned.)  I'm good with smaller 38 mm.  Happy I got it and and not 42 mm.  I think I'll be going to Apple Store on Sunday.  Decide then about another color band.  But then there is the Milanese Loop? $


----------



## Meemo

I found some 3rd party bands on Amazon already, which surprised me. I didn't think they were out yet.


----------



## Sandpiper

To the Apple Store today.  Got a green Sport band.    Tried on the Milanese Loop.  Pulled as small as it would go, it was still too big for my wrist.


----------



## Toby

Great thread. I have a small wrist as well, so keep telling us what works for you. I was also wondering if the 38 would be too small to see or tapping in links, writing in general.  I don't have an Apple Store near me to see the watch.


----------



## Sandpiper

You use your finger on the screen to get the app you want to open in the center.  Then turn the knob with you finger (roll up) to make the app icon larger, then open.  Small size screen is OK.  Not a huge difference between 38 mm and 42 mm.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the instructions.    Good to know about those 2 sizes. I was wondering about that.


----------



## Meemo

My Watch is out for delivery!  I've already ordered a couple of third party bands - fingers crossed they'll work properly.


----------



## Toby

Yay! Let us know what you think of the watch & how the bands works out.


----------



## Sandpiper

What time is it?    Did you get it?


----------



## Meemo

Yep - according to my "Utility" face, it's 13:22, 88 degrees, Friday the 12th, 75% battery left, and it's a new moon!  Love the green band, it's a happy shade of green.  My third party pleather band should be delivered today so we'll see if it actually works.  Lots to learn about it, but I'm getting there.  There's also lots going on at my house right now, daughter and 2 grandkids have been here the last few days because they've got plumbing issues at home.  So it'll be nice when I have some good "quiet" time to sit with the User's Guide and go through it.  But yes, so far I love it!


----------



## Sandpiper

Have fun with it!  I am still lovin' mine.      The alarm is a handy app for me.  Use it mucho.


----------



## Toby

So far, so good. Glad you like it, Em. Congrates! Let us know about your process on wether the watch is hard or easy to learn to use. Sandpiper, so happy that you love your watch. Also, let us know your learning curve.


----------



## Meemo

It isn't so much that it's hard to learn - I just have to remember to use my phone app for some functions. And to use the crown to scroll for more info. Helps to have DH here to show me what he's figured out. I did find this really nice-looking leather band on another group. Much less than the Apple version, and you can have your initials or name or whatever engraved on the inside of the band. http://appadvice.com/appnn/2015/06/review-makergrafix-custom-leather-bands-for-apple-watch

And I've sent feedback to Amazon about making the Echo app available on the Watch.


----------



## Sandpiper

For the first week or two, I'd forget to use the crown to scroll.  How do I . . . ?  Now I remember to try that.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the info. & link to watch strap.


----------



## Meemo

For anyone looking for a less expensive sports band, I love these. Under $10 including shipping, and the price has gone up since I got mine - I ordered a black one when it was the only color option, as soon as I saw that they'd added the other colors, I got them as well. I liked it enough that I actually wrote a review.


----------



## etexlady

Are you all still enjoying your Apple Watches?  I've been so tempted to get one.  Is anyone using it for fitness tracking and, if so, how is it working in terms of accuracy, etc.?  I think I would like a Watch for that purpose much more than a FitBit but not sure I can justify the cost.  Talk me into it!


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm still enjoying my Watch.  Have to say I don't use many features / apps on it.  I love knowing truly accurate time.  Yet I was not one at all to walk around with my iPhone in hand.  I use the timer on the Watch a lot.  Reminds me to give the dog his pill at 9:00 P.M.  I like having certain photos quickly visible on my wrist.  Haven't used it as a phone as yet.  No regrets on buying it.  Don't know how often I'd update the Watch as Apple releases new ones?


----------



## Meemo

I love my Watch - I put it on first thing in the morning and take it off when I go to bed. (Or when I shower or swim, although some people say they don't even take it off for that). I do use the fitness app to track my walks and find it to be pretty accurate. It's hard to pick any One Thing that makes it worth the price for me - it's really a lot of little conveniences that add up to one big one. I can have my shopping or errand list on my wrist - no more carrying my phone (or paper list) in my hand in the grocery store. I can set a timer on my Watch for cooking or naps or time outs for the grandkids. I can check the weather on my Watch. Even though it works through the iPhone, it essentially untethers me from my phone - I can walk away from the phone and still get messages and calls (and screen them - if the phone is out of reach I can see whether it's something I can ignore for now). When I'm on my walk I can control my audiobook or music from my Watch instead of digging my phone out of my pocket. If I need to make a quick calculation in a store I can do it on my Watch.

I'd stopped wearing a watch a few years ago. Now if I don't have my Watch on (like when the OS recently updated) I find myself looking at my wrist over and over to check something. I wasn't sure I wanted one - now I don't want to be without one.


----------



## Sandpiper

The sport band for the Watch now comes in more colors.  Was in the Apple Store yesterday.  Oooooh.  They call it Turquoise.  I wouldn't.  To my eye, it's Seafoam Green.  My absolute favorite kinda color.  And then Stone -- taupe.  A neutral gray/beige.  I got both.


----------



## KindleGirl

I was excited as I found deals for $100 off the watch and decided to go for it. I got it yesterday and set it up last night. I was enjoying it until I realized that messages won't alert on both the watch and phone. If the phone is awake it will give me the normal tone alert that I have set. If the phone is asleep it will alert me on the watch. I reallly need it to do both as sometimes I wouldn't hear the watch alert and miss something. I've read forums online and it seems this is the way Apple has designed it, so they don't feel it needs "fixed", although I'm seeing a lot of complaints. I'm really not sure I can live with this set-up. Those of you that have owned the watch for months, what is your experience with this? I really feel that by using the watch, it shuts off functions of the phone that I don't want. Any tips or helpful hints?


----------



## Meemo

I don't think I've ever missed anything - I do think Apple designed it this way because otherwise it's redundant. (Much like my iPhone, iPads and even my laptop will all start sounding off when I get a phone call - annoying!)  Between the sound and the tapping when I get a message, the Watch does a good job of alerting me.


----------



## KindleGirl

I do know what you mean about everything going off when you get a call...my ipad goes off when my phone does and that can be annoying sometimes. I'm just afraid I will miss the alert on the watch if I am out and about. The ding isn't very loud and the haptic isn't very strong, even though I have it all the way up. Guess I just need to wear it more to see how it really works for me. I love it otherwise. Very comfy to wear and light weight. Love being able to see the weather temp at a quick glance. 

I'm getting a new SUV on Monday and it will be my first car with Bluetooth that I can connect my phone to. How does the watch work if you are in the car? Does only the watch go off, or does it ring thru the car like it should? I'm excited to finally have this option and curious how the watch works with it.


----------



## MaserXMason33G

luvmykindle3 said:


> I saw the announcement for the new Apple iwatch. Who's getting one? Which version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not getting one until the technology is ripe and working correctly.

Thanks god im past the age where I had to buy the newest stuff just to be cool^^


----------



## Meemo

Yep. That's why I bought one. To be cool. How's that working for me so far?


----------



## Jen200

Do any of you have the sport watch?  I was wondering if anyone has had problems with the band coming loose? I had so many problems with the Fitbit flex band with a similar snap, that I am terrified that I will lose the watch.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luvmykindle3

I have the sports model and no problems with the band. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meemo

No problems with the sports band at all. I have quite a few of them (only Apple one I have is the one my Watch came with) and I've never had an issue with one of them failing. Knock on wood.


----------



## Jen200

Thanks.  I haven't heard of any issues, but thought I would check. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandpiper

Jen200 said:


> Do any of you have the sport watch? I was wondering if anyone has had problems with the band coming loose? I had so many problems with the Fitbit flex band with a similar snap, that I am terrified that I will lose the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have four Apple Sport bands. No problems with any of them.


----------



## jacobcarl

hello guys . i got my I watch yesterday. awesome watch and very interesting to use . i got it from Apple store. Band look really good.


----------



## Sandpiper

jacobcarl said:


> hello guys . i got my I watch yesterday. awesome watch and very interesting to use . i got it from Apple store. Band look really good.


Sports band? If so, what color? My sports bands are holding up well. I thought the "buckle" holes might stretch out. They aren't. Looks like the bands will last.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, BestBuy was having a $100 off sale so I succumbed, got a Sport.  Loving it so far.

Question:  are people putting screen protectors on?  If so which one?

I read about scratches on the Sport model and it has me concerned.  I probably would have eventually put one on--while I don't have a screen protector on my iPad, which has a cover, I do have one on my iPhone, which doesn't.

Betsy


----------



## Jen200

I got my sport for Christmas, and I am love it.  I don't have a screen protector yet.  I looked at them on Amazon, but couldn't figure out which to buy.  I use TechArmor HD on my iPhone, but don't use one on my iPads.  I haven't purchased any extra bands yet.


----------



## Meemo

I've had mine since June (sport model) - no problems so far with scratches on the face or the case. If you want protection for the face, be sure to get one that covers the entire face, I've seen pictures of the ones that only cover the flat area, and it isn't pretty. 

I did get some of the rubbery case covers, more for fashion than for protection, but I only used them a few times. Just didn't much care for them. I've posted about some 3rd party sport bands that I really like (MoKo brand on Amazon). They're excellent quality, the price has gone up since I bought mine but they're still much less than the Apple brand bands. I've also picked up a couple of 3rd party leather loop bands, even have a couple of DIY leather bands I modified with adapters I bought separately. It's even worse than Kindle covers!😳

Which case color did you get?  We took advantage of that $100 off and got both our daughters Watches for Christmas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I picked the space gray; it was available for pick up at my local Best Buy rather than have to have it shipped. I wanted it NOW! I'm not much on the bright colors.

I think I'm going to order this:

SUPTECH 0.2mm Real Apple Watch Tempered Glass Screen Protector FULL Cover Edge Screen Protector for Apple Watch (38mm-Black). It looks like it wraps around the sides... We'll see.

I'm glad to hear you haven't had any problems, Meemo. I've been wearing mine around the house with a long sleeve shirt on.

I love all the fitness features, including the reminder to stand up at least once an hour (as a quilter, that's great!)

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Screen protectors?  I'm generally careful with anything $ I get.  Not overly so, just careful.  I've never gotten screen protectors, insurance, etc., etc. for any of my tech devices.  The $$ I've saved not getting all of that.    I do get AppleCare with my Apple items.  Not for insurance, but for "call for tech help" feature.  I appreciate that.


----------



## KindleGirl

I did buy the Armorsuit screen protector, but haven't put it on yet. I also bought some protectors for the metal part, but I honestly don't want to cover up the metal even with a clear rubber protector. I have the gold sport watch with the cream colored band and I think it looks really nice. I hesitate to make it look like a cheap watch with all the rubber stuff. I've worn mine since before Christmas, even around our rough puppy, and it hasn't suffered any scratches or anything.(crossing my fingers it stays that way!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's good to hear from all of you that you haven't suffered scratches. I should have come here first instead of the Apple forums.



Sandpiper said:


> Screen protectors? I'm generally careful with anything $ I get. Not overly so, just careful. I've never gotten screen protectors, insurance, etc., etc. for any of my tech devices. The $$ I've saved not getting all of that.  I do get AppleCare with my Apple items. Not for insurance, but for "call for tech help" feature. I appreciate that.


Agree completely! I don't normally get screen protectors or insurance for any of Kindles or iPads. Though I did get accident insurance for my first iPad as I knew the young grandkids would want to play with it and I didn't want to have to think twice about letting them. I have a screen protector on my iPhone because it came with it (bought it used) but I will probably replace it with another film protector because I don't have it in a cover. I don't put anything on the devices that have covers.

I wasn't planning on getting anything for the Watch but I kind of panicked reading reports of scratches from people who had just bought them and hadn't used the for long. It's so pretty...if I try the cover and don't like it, I can take it off. It wasn't very expensive.

I did get the Apple Care for the watch as I plan on being very active with it, and until I got my Fitbit, I didn't wear a watch much. I'm a bit concerned I might smash it or something. . We'll see how this goes. So far I haven't needed tech support for any of my Apple product, but I'm starting to get a bit behind the curve with technology.



KindleGirl said:


> I did buy the Armorsuit screen protector, but haven't put it on yet. I also bought some protectors for the metal part, but I honestly don't want to cover up the metal even with a clear rubber protector. I have the gold sport watch with the cream colored band and I think it looks really nice. I hesitate to make it look like a cheap watch with all the rubber stuff. I've worn mine since before Christmas, even around our rough puppy, and it hasn't suffered any scratches or anything.(crossing my fingers it stays that way!)


I'm the same way, KG. I really like the way it looks and am reluctant to cover it up with anything!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I have screen protectors on just about all my devices. Not so much for screen protection as to give the surface a slightly matte finish to eliminate glare and fingerprints.

Several years ago I was riding my bike down a rough gravel road and my LG phone got jarred loose from the handlebar mount and bounced several times on the gravel, once directly on the screen side. There was a gouge on the screen protector, but when I peeled it off, there was no damage to the screen. I replaced it and now carry my phones in a pocket. But I still put a matte film on them, even with a flip-cover case.


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jmiked said:


> I have screen protectors on just about all my devices. Not so much for screen protection as to give the surface a slightly matte finish to eliminate glare and fingerprints.
> 
> Several years ago I was riding my bike down a rough gravel road and my LG phone got jarred loose from the handlebar mount and bounced several times on the gravel, once directly on the screen side. There was a gouge on the screen protector, but when I peeled it off, there was no damage to the screen. I replaced it and now carry my phones in a pocket. But I still put a matte film on them, even with a flip-cover case.
> 
> Mike


I know a lot of folks get them for the glare and fingerprints--good reasons. I don't really like a matte finish, but everyone is different! And we're all careful of our stuff, I think, but things happen. Not covering it is kind of playing the odds, isn't it? In most cases one is going to be okay....I think I've had enough experience with my tablets and Kindles that I feel comfortable without the screen protectors. But I know I've been kind of tough on watches in the past...

So far, so good. My protector arrives Wednesday. Though if it ruins the look, I may take it back off. I really like the way it looks.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

I've never paid any attention to screen protectors.  They eliminate glare?  I'm thinking of iPhone screen in particular.  Phone is almost useless in sunlight.  You'd think with everything Apple invents / develops, it could eliminate glare on screens.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Sandpiper said:


> I've never paid any attention to screen protectors. They eliminate glare? I'm thinking of iPhone screen in particular. Phone is almost useless in sunlight. You'd think with everything Apple invents / develops, it could eliminate glare on screens.


Not all of them eliminate glare. I had to look pretty carefully at the specs to find a matte one for my iPhone 6. Many of them claim to reduce glare but don't. I've run across several that claimed to be matte finish but weren't. I have a drawer with half a dozen protectors that never got installed because they weren't matte finish (even thought they claimed they were), but were so cheap they weren't worth returning.

Computer screens all used to be non-glare/matte finish, if memory serves. Somewhere along the line, it became fashionable to eliminate the anti-glare coating (some were lightly etched). The downside to non-glare/matte surfaces is that they do reduce the sharpness of the image somewhat, but with today's hi-res displays, I don't find that to be a problem. Apple could reduce glare on screens but chooses not to (along with most everyone else).

I even put a matte film on the LCD display on the back of my Canon camera and on my handheld GPSr. They are much nicer to look at in sunlight now.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jmiked said:


> I even put a matte film on the LCD display on the back of my Canon camera and on my handheld GPSr. They are much nicer to look at in sunlight now.


That's a good tip!


----------



## Sandpiper

jmiked said:


> I even put a matte film on the LCD display on the back of my Canon camera and on my handheld GPSr. They are much nicer to look at in sunlight now.
> 
> Mike


I use the camera on my iPhone. Glare can make it useless depending on sunlight. I was wondering about screens on digital cameras in general.


----------

